# 8 very cute baby ratties available for adoption in Minnesota



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

These babies are 4 weeks old, there are 6 females and 2 males.

A lady bought 2 ratties from a Pet Store not knowing that 1 was pregnant and a few days later she had 8 babies! They are all now in need of loving forever homes! They are very friendly, most come to the door, they also liked to be held but would rather run around and play with you.

These ratties are not in my care, but SRR will be taking care of the adoption process to ensure they get good loving homes. Smiley

Also feel free to ask about transportation to see what we can set up. These ratties are near Minneapolis, MN

~The Males
Brown Hooded
Light Grey

~The females
2 Brown Hooded
1 Black/Dark Grey
2 Grey/Tan

We will have pictures up very soon, so keep checking back! If you are interested in any of the ratties listed here please fill out the Pre-Questionnaire on our site at www.starsratrescue.com ! We will then be in contact with you asap.For more information post here, PM, or contact SRR at [email protected]


----------

